# October Photo Challenge - PLEASE READ FIRST POST



## Talysia (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok, after much deliberation, the theme for October is...

RED​
The photo challenge has been around for a while now, and I wanted to revisit the early days of the contest. However, since the theme of blue has been done a few times, I opted for the opposite - red!  Let your imagination run wild!

Standard rules apply:

- Only two photographs per participant
- All photographs entered must be owned and have been taken by the member posting
- Do not use photographs already posted around the site
- Entries close and voting begins at midnight GMT on the 27th of the month
- The winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
- All Chrons members welcome to enter
- All Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)

Any discussion should go in the corresponding thread:http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/533602-october-photo-challenge-discussion-thread.html

Good luck!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 4, 2011)

This is an oldish one.


----------



## BookStop (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, I've lost my camera, so I can't take anything new.  Here's an oldie that I don't think I've posted for anything before.


----------



## Abernovo (Oct 6, 2011)

Ivy changing colour in my garden.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 8, 2011)

Apology roses.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Perpetual Man (Oct 9, 2011)

The Heat in the Night


----------



## Moonbat (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## AE35Unit (Oct 12, 2011)

This made me laugh the other day:


----------



## Talysia (Oct 16, 2011)

My first attempt this month - red apples:


----------



## chrispenycate (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, I know; thumbnails. I'm just iggerent.


----------



## AE35Unit (Oct 18, 2011)

Red up close!
I'll leave you to guess what it is...


----------



## chrispenycate (Oct 18, 2011)

Not quite as RED as the poppy, but I think a slightly less bad photo.


----------



## alchemist (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## StormFeather (Oct 19, 2011)

My first - *Autumn Feast*


----------



## StormFeather (Oct 19, 2011)

And a celebration of all of things red!


----------



## CyBeR (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Talysia (Oct 23, 2011)

My second entry - another pencil pic:


----------



## alchemist (Oct 25, 2011)

It's Halloween, and scary things happen...


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Culhwch (Oct 28, 2011)

We're closed for entries, and the poll is up: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/533911-october-photography-challenge-red-poll.html


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 1, 2011)

The poll is closed - *Moonbat* is our winner! Congrats, Moonbat!


----------

